# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Γενέθλια nautilia.gr >  10 Χρόνια nautilia.gr

## Maroulis Nikos

nautilia_10yearsPOSTforFB.jpg

Ήταν 18 Ιανουαρίου 2005 όταν το nautilia.gr, σήκωσε άγκυρα και ξεκίνησε το ταξίδι του στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα του internet. Το καράβι του nautilia.gr ταξίδεψε σε όλη την Ελλάδα έχοντας για πλήρωμα απλούς καραβολάτρες που τους ένωσε η αγάπη για τα πλοία και τη θάλασσα. Αρμένισε σε όλες τις θάλασσες του κόσμου μαζί με τους Έλληνες ναυτικούς στα μεγάλα ταξίδια τους, κρατώντας τους σε επαφή με την πατρίδα. Το καράβι του nautilia.gr, το καράβι μας, όπως όλα τα πλοία, συνάντησε φουρτούνες και άσχημους καιρούς. Χιλιάδες ήταν αυτοί που επιβιβάστηκαν, άλλοι κατέβηκαν σε κάποιο λιμάνι, φίλοι καλοί "ταξίδεψαν" για πάντα και η θύμηση τους θα συνοδεύει τα ταξίδια μας.
Τα όποια προβλήματα αντιμετώπισε το καράβι μας, δεν ήταν ικανά να το βγάλουν από την πορεία του. 10 χρόνια μετά, συνεχίζει να μεγαλώνει αποτελώντας εδώ και πολλά χρόνια το #1 ναυτιλιακό forum στην Ελλάδα. Μαζί με το nautilia.gr μεγαλώνει και το πλήρωμα του, αριθμώντας περισσότερα από 14.500 μέλη, τα οποία μοιράζονται πληροφορίες, γνώσεις, εμπειρίες, φωτογραφικό υλικό αλλά και βίντεο σε περισσότερα από 179.000 θέματα που αφορούν τη ναυτιλία και το ναυτικό επάγγελμα, τα θαλάσσια σπορ και ασχολίες καθώς και ταξιδιωτικές εμπειρίες. Το portal του nautilia.gr προσφέροντας καθημερινή ενημέρωση γύρω από τις εξελίξεις στην Ελληνική και την παγκόσμια ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία, είναι η "πύλη" για την είσοδο σας στον κόσμο της θάλασσας. Άλλωστε, η μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα είναι εδώ!!

Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, γνωριστήκαμε, κάναμε φίλους, πραγματοποιήσαμε εκδηλώσεις, ταξιδέψαμε μαζί.. και θα συνεχίσουμε να το κάνουμε..
Στην Ελλάδα του 2015, στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης, το nautilia.gr, στέκεται ακλόνητο και συνεχίζει ακόμα πιο δυναμικά να βρίσκεται  δίπλα στην Ελληνική ναυτιλία και τους ναυτικούς μας.
Σας ευχαριστούμε που μας στηρίζετε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.
*Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλοτάξιδα* *nau**tilia.gr
*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η αγαπημένη μας ιστοσελίδα κλείνει σήμερα 10 χρόνια ζωής! Κι απ' ότι φαίνεται στο Nautilia υπάρχει η όρεξη, το μεράκι και η αγάπη για τη θάλασσα, ώστε να συνεχίσει να γράφει ιστορία για ακόμη περισσότερα χρόνια! Εύχομαι το ταξίδι να μην σταματήσει ποτέ! Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους μας!

Ορίστε και τα κεράκια μας!

Nautilia.gr_Birthday.jpg

Για βάλτε ένα χεράκι βρε παιδιά να τα σβήσουμε όλοι μαζί! Φουουουουου....!!  :Fat:

----------


## giorgos....

10 χρόνια παρέα, 10 χρόνια ταξίδια, 10 χρόνια πλοία και θάλασσα, 10 χρόνια nautilia.gr. Χρόνια Πολλά στη μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα. Περάσαμε πολλά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, και το nautilia.gr δοκιμάστηκε σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις. Όμως όλα ξεπεράστηκαν γιατί το nautilia.gr είναι πάνω απ'όλα μια μεγάλη οικογένεια, μια μεγάλη παρέα. Συνεχίζουμε με όρεξη, αγάπη και πάθος για τη θάλασσα και τα πλοία. Δίπλα στους ναυτικούς μας γιατί αυτοί είναι η κινητήριος δύναμη όλων αυτών.
Καλά μας ταξίδια λοιπόν!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα και με συνεχή ενημέρωση να συνεχίσει τα ταξίδια του με εμάς για επιβάτες !!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Χρονια πολλα στο n@utilia την μεγαλυτερη ιντερνετικη πλατφορμα για θεματα ναυτιλιας και την πιο αξιοπιστη πηγη ιστορικων θεματων στην Ευρωπη.Περιμενουμε να σβησουμε ολοι μαζι τα 10 κερακια για ευχηθουμε καλη συνεχεια στο ατερμωνο ταξιδι του n@utilia!

----------


## Leonardos.B

Το σκαρί , καλό , το πλήρωμα κάτι παραπάνω απο καλό,εεεεε δεν μας πιάνει  35ετία .Ισως στα 100 ,να το ξανασυζητήσουμε.
 Χρόνια πολλά και καλά .

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Congratulations to Nautilia and all its members on the 10th anniversary of its founding. Long may it continue to give us unending hours of pleasure and the company of so many good friends in Greece and shiplovers around the world !!

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Χρονια πολλα nautilia να τα  εκατοστησεις και καλα ταξιδια

----------


## nikos1945

ΕΓΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΕΥΧΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΟΒΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΚΗ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ.

----------


## rafina-lines

Χ-ρυσές
Ρ-ομαντικές
Ο-ονειρεμένες
Ν-οσταλγικές
Ι-δανικές
Α-γιες
Π-ελαγίσιες
Ο-μορφες
Λ-αμπερές
Λ-ιμανιάτικες
Α-πίθανες ευχές για τα γενέθλιά σου, Nautilia.gr!!! Να τα χιλιάσουμε, παιδιά, και πάντα να είμαστε η #1 πηγή πληροφοριών για τη Ναυτιλία στην Ελλάδα!!! ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Joyrider

Χρόνια πολλά !

----------


## nektarios15

10 Χρόνια πέρασαν, από τα οποία 'εχω την τιμή και την τύχη να είμαι πλήρωμα στο καράβι του nautilia.gr τα 8. Όλοι μας μεγαλώσαμε, μπορεί να αλλάξαμε και λίγο, αυτό που δεν άλλαξε είναι η αγάπη μας για το nautilia, τη θάλασσα, τα καράβια και τους ανθρώπους που γνωρίσαμε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Χρόνια Πολλά να είμαστε όλοι καλά!!!!

----------


## leo85

Χρόνια Πολλά στο nautilia και στο πλήρωμα του που το κουμαντάρει στις ήρεμες και στις φουρτουνισμένες θάλασσες.
Καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## naftilosgr

My best wishes. All the best

----------


## Giovanaut

Καλά ταξίδια, όμορφες στιγμές, ευχάριστα νέα και πάντα μπουνάτσες στις θάλασσες του κόσμου και της όμορφης θαλασσινής μας παρέας.

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για αυτούς που κοπιάζουν ώστε το forum να κρατιέται στο επίπεδο που βρίσκεται και για την προσπάθεια που συνεχώς καταβάλλεται και τελευταία δίνει καρπούς, για την ευρύτερη ανάπτυξη ολόκληρου του portal.
Κι ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους τους συνταξιδιώτες που με τις απόψεις τους, τα νέα τους, τα σκαρφαλώματα σε βράχους και τις καταδύσεις τους κάνουν την στεριανή μας καθημερινότητα πιο όμορφη!!!

Καλά μας ταξίδια και καλή όρεξη για ακόμη περισσότερα. Χρόνια μας πολλά!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Εύχομαι Χρόνια Πολλά και δημιουργικά σε όλα τα μέλη του Nautilia.gr !!! Τα 10 χρόνια είναι μόνο η αρχή... Το ταξίδι θα συνεχιστεί για πολλές ακόμα δεκαετίες!!!!!  :Cocksure:   :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## MARGARITIS24

καλες θαλασσες στο ταξιδι της ενημερωσεις της ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας μας..το ταξιδι συνεχιζεται

----------


## avvachrist

Χρόνια πολλά στο nautilia.gr και σε όλη την παρέα που ταξιδεύει μαζί του όλα αυτά τα χρόνια!!! Εύχομαι το ταξίδι αυτό να συνεχιστεί για πολλά χρόνια ακόμη, με οδηγό την αγάπη που έχουμε όλοι μας για την θάλασσα και τα βαπόρια...

----------


## maria korre

Χρόνια πολλά πολλά και καλοτάξιδα σε όλο το n@utilia.gr!

----------


## pantelis2009

Στα τέλη του 2009 δειλά-δειλά μπήκα σε ένα νέο κόσμο για μένα, *τον όμορφο κόσμο του Nautilia.gr*. 
Ένα κόσμο που γρήγορα μου έγινε συνήθεια, μεράκι και χόμπι και με έκανε να ταξιδεύω άλλοτε νοερά και άλλοτε πραγματικά με μπουνάτσες και μποφόρια. Γνώρισα αξιόλογους ανθρώπους διαφορετικών ηλικιών, με διαφορετικές σπουδές και γνώσεις αλλά με ένα κοινό στόχο, την αγάπη για ενημέρωση, την εύρεση στοιχείων για παλαιά και νέα πλοία και την φωτογράφηση αυτών, ώστε όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία να μείνουν παρακαταθήκη για τις επόμενες γενιές και τα παιδιά μας.
Σιγά-σιγά η ομάδα αυτή καταξιώθηκε, έγινε το πολυπληθέστερο και πιο αξιόλογο forum στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό με χιλιάδες μέλη και επισκέπτες απ' όλο τον κόσμο που ψάχνουν να βρουν* πραγματικές ειδήσεις και νέα* για να τα μεταφέρουν στην πατρίδα τους και σε άλλους καραβολάτρες.
Εχθές το αγαπημένο μας *Nautilia.gr* έκλεισε 10 Χρόνια συνεχούς ενημέρωσης για ναυτιλιακά νέα που αφορούν την Ελλάδα και όλο τον κόσμο, προσφέροντας μας πραγματική και σωστή ενημέρωση σε πάρα πολλά θέματα, που άλλα μας λύπησαν και άλλα μας έκαναν να αισθανθούμε περήφανοι σαν λαός.
Εύχομαι στον καπετάνιο, το πλήρωμα και τους επιβάτες του *Nautilia.gr* πολλά και καραβολατρικά ταξίδια με συνεχή ενημέρωση και σωστή πληροφόρηση που θα μας κάνει ακόμη καλύτερους, ώστε να ανεβάσουμε τον πήχη ...ακόμα ψηλότερα.
*Είσαι μακριά και οι ευχές  δεν πάνε χέρι-χέρι,
                                                  γι' αυτό τις δίνω της καρδιάς  αυτή να σου τις φέρει.
*Με αυτή τη μαντινάδα Εύχομαι το αγαπημένο μας *Nautilia.gr* να τα Εκατοστίσει και να συνεχίσει τη μεγάλη προσφορά του.

----------


## Simos

Γνωρίζοντας τις φουρτούνες από τις οποίες έχει περάσει το Nautilia.gr του εύχομαι από εδώ και πέρα να έχει μόνο μπουνάτσα.....

Καλές θάλασσες!!!

----------


## Βασιλικη Π.

Χρονια πολλα αγαπημενο nautilia.gr!! Κ.Μαρουλη, κοπη πιτας δεν θα κανουμε φετος;;  :Smile: ))

----------


## Ellinis

Tα χρόνια μου πολλά στη σελίδα που φιλοξενεί τη μεγαλύτερη θαλασσινή παρέα!

10 n.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Xρόνια πολλά κ καλά στο nautilia μας!

----------


## Eng

Χρονιά πολλά στο πανέμορφο Ναυτιλία!  Ευχαριστώ το Νίκο για όλη τη προσπάθειά του ώστε να έχουμε όλοι μας ένα σύγχρονο χώρο ανταλλαγής απόψεων.

----------


## manolis m.

Xρονια Πολλα στο πιο ενημερωμενο site ναυτιλιακης ενημερωσης και ευχομαι πολλα χρονια ακομα αξιολογης προσπαθειας και ορθης πληροφορισης !

----------


## despo

Χρόνια Πολλά και υγεία σε όλη την παρέα !

----------


## mastrokostas

Χρόνια πολλά στο Nautilia.gr !Πέρασαν κιόλας δέκα χρόνια !Δέκα χρόνια παρέας ,σε κάθε θαλασσινό ταξίδι ! Να τα εκατοστίσει και να συνεχίσει να ταξιδεύει ,με πλήρωμα, όλους εσάς !

----------


## sylver23

Χρόνια πολλά nautilia.gr . 
Καλά ταξίδια τα επόμενα χρόνια. 
Να ξεπερνιούνται γρήγορα οι όποιες δυσκολίες.

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

16/2/2013. Πέρασαν κιόλας 2 χρόνια από τη γιορτή της ομάδας, στην οποία συμμετείχα, και που έγινε εν πλω στο θρυλικό Superferry II.
Τότε, είχα την χαρά και την τιμή να κρατήσω τη σημαία του nautilia.gr, μαζί με άλλα αξιόλογα άτομα εδώ μέσα, στην δεξιά βαρδιόλα του πλοίου.
100 χρόνια από τώρα, δεν ξέρω ποιά παιδιά θα υπάρχουν και ποιά καράβια θα τα ταξιδεύουν, μα είμαι βέβαιος πως η εν λόγω σημαία θα συνεχίσει να ανεμίζει στις βαρδιόλες. Μια σημαία που συμβολίζει την αγάπη για τη θάλασσα και τα πλοία της. Μια σημαία που ενώνει άτομα ετερόκλητα, με εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετες απόψεις και τεράστιες διαφορές σε όλα τα επίπεδα, μα με κοινή αυτή τη μεγάλη μας αγάπη.
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ, NAUTILIA.GR !!!!!!!!

----------


## andria salamis

χρόνια πολλά και από εμένα στην πηγή γνώσεων,που λέγεται nautilia.gr

----------


## ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ-ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

Χρονια Πολλα nautilia.gr να τα εκατοστησεις!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Χρόνια πολλά στο αγαπημένο μας nautilia!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Χρονια Πολλα να τα εκατοστησεις ομορφο  φιλοξενο και αγαπημενο μας nautilia.gr!!!    _

----------


## thanos75

Πραγματικά μου φαίνεται σαν ψέμα ότι πέρασαν 10 χρόνια.  Αν και έγινα μέλος το 2009, παρακολουθώ την ιστοσελίδα σχεδόν από τον πρώτο χρόνο δημιουργίας της.  Χρόνια πολλά λοιπόν και από εμένα, και πάνω απ'όλα δημιουργικά με πολλές δράσεις.   :Fat:

----------


## kalypso

Θυμάμαι σαν και τώρα την πρώτη μέρα που σε μία αναζήτηση μου για να "ξεδιψάσω" την νοσταλγία μου για την θάλασσα και τα καράβια βρεθηκα μπροστά σε μία σελίδα που μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον...από το όνομα και μόνο κατάλαβα ότι είχα βρει αυτό που εψαχνα...από τότε πέρασαν αρκετά χρόνια...γνώρισα και μίλησα με αξιόλογους ανθρώπους,έκανα φίλους,εμπλούτισα τις γνώσεις μου,έκανα ταξίδια,πήρα μέρος σε εκδηλώσεις και σε φιλικές συναντησεις...Και σήμερα είμαι ακόμα εδώ..άλλαξα και αναθεώρησα πολλα πράγματα στη ζωή μου...καποιους από τους φίλους που γνώρισα τους "έχασα"...κρατησα όμως κατι που όλα αυτα τα χρόνια με γεμίζει και με συντροφεύει...σε χαρούμενες και ασχημες στιγμές στη ζωή μου...τη θάλασσα,τα καραβια,τη ναυτιλία....το nautilia.gr....! Σε ευχαριστώ που όλα αυτα τα χρόνια μου κρατας συντροφιά μέσα από τις σελίδες σου!!
Χρόνια πολλά nautilia.gr!

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Χρόνια πολλά στην αγαπημένη μας ιστοσελίδα! Υγεία κι ευτυχία στους δημιουργούς, τους διαχειριστές και όλα ανεξαιρέτως τα μέλη της!

----------

